# Logiciel pour ouvrir un fichier sit



## jkee (11 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème pour ouvrir des fichiers sit. Connaissez-vous un logiciel gratuit pour les ouvrir ?

Apparemment Stuffit Expander ne doit pas être gratuit car je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur des sites comme macfreeware.com

Bonne soirée

merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Juin 2007)

jkee a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un probl&#232;me pour ouvrir des fichiers sit. Connaissez-vous un logiciel gratuit pour les ouvrir ?
> 
> ...



Ici. 

edit/Pour Mac 10.4, il suffit de donner son adresse e-mail (apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; sur "T&#233;l&#233;charger").


----------



## jkee (13 Juin 2007)

Ok, merci


----------



## lalsaco (13 Juin 2007)

Ou sinon, pour ouvrir un .sit, il y a iWeb


----------



## vincebart (13 Juin 2007)

lalsaco a dit:


> Ou sinon, pour ouvrir un .sit, il y a iWeb


 

   


(j'ai pas pu m'empecher)


----------



## Clarusad (14 Juin 2007)

MacUpdate est ton ami :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22774/the-unarchiver
The Unarchiever, c'est un freeware !


----------



## fabestef (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche des polices manuscrites et je n'en trouve qu'en .sit hors je n'arrive pas à les ouvrir, je ne sais pas commen faire. Par ailleurs, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les fichiers wmv.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2008)

.sit... voir plus haut dans ce fil de discussion
.wmv, chercher Flip4Mac sur le site ww.microsoft.com


----------



## Clarusad (2 Avril 2008)

Pour les vidéos wmv, MacUp est ton ami aussi :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17787/flip4mac-wmv-player


----------



## fabestef (2 Avril 2008)

pour info je suis une femme !!!! et j'ai pas compris la formule du dessus pour le .sit. Il faut me parler en langage simple sinon c'est la cata pour moi. Désolée !!!!


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2008)

POur ouvrir les fichiers .sit, il faut télécharge Stuffit Expandeur (gratuit) en cliquant ce ce lien
http://my.smithmicro.com/mac/stuffitexpander/download.html

POur lire les video Windows Media il faut installer Flip4Mac en allant sur cette page du site Microsoft et en cliquant sur le bouton "free download":
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/wmcomponents.mspx


----------



## fabestef (2 Avril 2008)

merci, j'ai quand meme l'impression que pour convertir des fichiers windows c'est complqué et coûteux !!!!


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2008)

POur lire la plupart des videos Windows Media (celles non protégées), Flip4Mac (gratuit) est parfait.

Pour lire des videos (ou des fichiers audio) Windows Media protégés par DRM, il n'y a AUCUNE solution sur Mac, Microsoft refusant d'implémenter ce decodage des DRM maison sur Mac

Pour convertir des fichiers Windows Media, il y a des solutions dont certaines peu couteuses (il y en a peut-être aussi des gratuites) dès lors qu'il s'agit de fichiers lisibles sur Mac (voir mes 2 premiers points ci-dessus)


----------



## fabestef (2 Avril 2008)

maintenant, il ne reconnait plus .dmg. C'est la première fois qu'est ce qui se passe ?


----------



## fabestef (2 Avril 2008)

flip4mac a été installé avec succès !!!! merci !!!!!


----------

